# What do you think of this Frame MOSSO



## nrs_dave (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm looking for a light weight hard tail frame and have come across this it is a MOSSO Ferret. Has anybody got one or know anything about them. The 16.5 inch frame comes in at 1210grams, lighter that most Giant alloy frames and so on. It is made of Scandium SC7. What do you think. It sells for about $370 US which seems to be a good price. Comments.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Not bad... if it didn't have the ulgy paint job.


----------



## chequamagon (Oct 4, 2006)

post deleted because i am a complete idiot that thought he was in another forum


----------



## bobbyOCR (Feb 11, 2007)

at $370, I hope you are a light rider/ride on very smooth trails/have perfect technical skills or incredible luck because a frame that light shouldn't be that cheap. Durability is most likely to be sketchy.


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

Before you buy it you might want to check out Blown Civic's thread from yesterday re: his Cycleway frame purchase and the subsequent warranty horror show. I've looked at Yan's Sc HT frames and they are all decently priced but you pay for it with hideous Walmart graphics.


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

chequamagon said:


> post deleted because i am a complete idiot that thought he was in another forum


Time to lay the pipe down, brah.....


----------



## nrs_dave (Feb 26, 2006)

Yes the paint job is ugly, but the price is good. has anybody actually got one or ridden one? Or seen one in the flesh. What other light frame options are out there that won't upset the wife!


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

nrs_dave said:


> Yes the paint job is ugly, but the price is good. has anybody actually got one or ridden one? Or seen one in the flesh. What other light frame options are out there that won't upset the wife!


Well, that totally depends on your wife. We will need more info......


----------



## nrs_dave (Feb 26, 2006)

Can't find Blown civics thread can someone ponit me in the right direction


----------



## nrs_dave (Feb 26, 2006)

Found the thread, should have looked a bit further. You can always have a problem when you buy stuff from OS. I have heard that there is a frame called the AZ 7 by Azonic, whould this be a bettter option. Apparently it weighs the same is made of scandium and the price is also close. Comments


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

Someone posted that frame here a while ago. I think they were going for it. Maybe do a search here and try and PM the guy for more info. The graphics were OK if I remember right. I don't think it was a Sc frame, though.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

To fix the paint. Just sand blast it and find a local anodize place. Probably cost you 50 bucks to anodize it.


----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

I bought a Mosso rigid 7005 fork on eBay and, so far, it's held up well. Of course, I don't use it for MTB, just road and rail-trails. If it was steel, that'd be a different story. The fork was $30, plus $25 to ship; took 5 days. I can't find ANY info on this company, so I'll just have to ride the fork for a couple years and see how it holds up. Buy the frame; at that price, it's so cheap that if you break it, no big lo$$.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*some thoughts...*

that's a nice frame. i found it last year at Eurobike also under the name AMOEBA and it had decent colours of that brand. cheap and light...what can we ask more? ok, a better paint job but this could be cured at home.

BUT when ordering from Cycleway just make sure about the shipping as usually shipping is done using GROUND shipping or at least a cheap method.if you need your frame in decent time check about shipping cost first! 
TAX: at least over here in europe you have to pay import tax which sometimes makes a sweet deal a no go. you have to pay tax on the total of value+shipping cost!! so that might be a certain percentage of 400$ which can be quite steep in some countries. just check that as well or ask the seller if he would show a lower value on the invoice.

good luck!


----------



## snowdrifter (Aug 2, 2006)

I would checkout Voodoo frames. They have a Scandium offering, you'll pay more, but have a warranty, and a local shop to deal with if something goes wrong. Azonic also has a cheap light frame for $400.

BTI-USA distributes Voodoo, so you should be able to get from any local shop. If you know someone in the industry, find out the dealer cost, and make an offer $100-$150 over cost. They're just ordering it for you, easy money for them!

http://www.bti-usa.com/public/category/FR/FRFR/VD/VD1534?page=1#VD1534


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

can't go wrong with voodoo... I would love hte chance to ride a Joe Murray frame.


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

Cheers! said:


> can't go wrong with voodoo... I would love hte chance to ride a Joe Murray frame.


I have only good things to say about my 2006 VooDoo Sobo.:thumbsup: I've put it through some abuse these last two seasons and it's still rock solid. The geometry is fantastic for XC race. It will be replaced with my new Pedal Force CF HT frame, though. One thing to remember about the 2007 Sobo is that it is a 100mm fork frame and it has the CF rear end which I think added a bit of weight over the 2006 model. I would offer it up to ya but a riding bud already has plans for it. I would not say that the Sobo is really a budget frame @ 700USD and up for the 2006 Sobo, though. The 2007 Sobo is prolly more. I think I paid a bit less through Universal cycles with that coupon they offer.


----------



## mtbnazmi (Nov 18, 2007)

*light and durable*

I live in Taiwan but i am not a Taiwanese. Where i live is very close to all the bike part producers including Mosso so i enjoy the cheaper price advantage here. I used to ride a Mosso aluminum frame but i just upgraded it to scandium after i talked to the lady in the sales department. Scandium have a life time unlike aluminum but they have extended it during the past years with some processes they done. She give me 2 years warranty and a very good price compared to $370 plus shipping price tag. They have 4 colors but i liked the black the most. Even though it is not the greatest paint job, they have the clear coated paint options. 
Riding experience is not so different from the aluminum one but when it comes to climbs, there i feel the extra 250 grs i saved. Here there is nothing but mountains and the climbs are steep and long. After an hour of climb, every gram counts.
Aluminum frame was very strong and scandium is so far the same except the weight factor.
If anyone interested, i can help you to get this frame or any other Mosso frame or fork direct from the factory for a good price.


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

mtbnazmi said:


> I live in Taiwan but i am not a Taiwanese. Where i live is very close to all the bike part producers including Mosso so i enjoy the cheaper price advantage here. I used to ride a Mosso aluminum frame but i just upgraded it to scandium after i talked to the lady in the sales department. Scandium have a life time unlike aluminum but they have extended it during the past years with some processes they done. She give me 2 years warranty and a very good price compared to $370 plus shipping price tag. They have 4 colors but i liked the black the most. Even though it is not the greatest paint job, they have the clear coated paint options.
> Riding experience is not so different from the aluminum one but when it comes to climbs, there i feel the extra 250 grs i saved. Here there is nothing but mountains and the climbs are steep and long. After an hour of climb, every gram counts.
> Aluminum frame was very strong and scandium is so far the same except the weight factor.
> If anyone interested, i can help you to get this frame or any other Mosso frame or fork direct from the factory for a good price.


Welcome to the board. Just out of curiousity what did you pay in USD for that frame? Does that factory produce frames for other names as well?


----------



## mtbnazmi (Nov 18, 2007)

Axis II said:


> Welcome to the board. Just out of curiousity what did you pay in USD for that frame? Does that factory produce frames for other names as well?


Hello, The factory charged me about 280 USD but that is "SAMPLE" price since they are a factory and not a retailer so they don't just sell to end users. However being a foreigner here, they are all friendly and willing to go out of way just to speak some english to you. They told me if bought 10 , 20 or more pieces the price will be cheaper. They only have Mosso production but other factories produce Giant and VooDoo frames here. They are all individual.


----------



## bbtheory (Mar 20, 2007)

I owned an AZ-7 for a bit and it was a stiff frame that was an amazing value. Since Azonic is in USA and has okay customer service I would go with them. Azonic's graphics are removable leaving you with a flat black frame. See pic of mine:










Weight was 1210g for 16.5 inch frame, no V-bosses though. Frame was replaced with a Scott Scale when I found one at the right price but the Azonic was the next best thing and very affordable.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*off topic...*



bbtheory said:


> I owned an AZ-7 for a bit and it was a stiff frame that was an amazing value. Since Azonic is in USA and has okay customer service I would go with them. Azonic's graphics are removable leaving you with a flat black frame. See pic of mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


an off topic comment:
once again it's clearly visible that the German A linkage fork is much too long for a crosscountry frameset: the frame got lifted in the front because of the extra-lenght of the fork, the seattube angle changed and therefore you see the saddle moved all the way forward even nn a straight seatpost....in this case a sweet frames geomtery got ruined by the fork.

but the frame itself looks good


----------



## bbtheory (Mar 20, 2007)

GA fork does increase the headtube angle to more of a trail bike angle, it is all a matter of preference though, it is as tall as a 100mm fork so a frame designed for 100mm of travel usually works out much better. I will say that the fork tracks terrain like you would not believe. I have never ridden a fork as responsive. Claims about brake dive, etc are also real, this fork is the bomb. I just wish I could afford another!


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

bbtheory said:


> GA fork does increase the headtube angle to more of a trail bike angle, it is all a matter of preference though, it is as tall as a 100mm fork so a frame designed for 100mm of travel usually works out much better. I will say that the fork tracks terrain like you would not believe. I have never ridden a fork as responsive. Claims about brake dive, etc are also real, this fork is the bomb. I just wish I could afford another!


well - it has the lenght of a 120mm fork and travel is 73mm....besides that German A has lots of quality issues as well. if you like it that's fine. your frame doesn't as it definitely isn't designed for such a lenght which is clearly visible. but seeing your upright handlebar position i doubt you are a too agressive biker anyway so this moderate setup might really suit you. handlebars above saddle height, tamed steering by about 2 degrees (a much slacker headangle than it was designed)


----------



## bbtheory (Mar 20, 2007)

Not my frame anymore.... fork is now on a frame designed for 100mm travel, a Scott Scale. Either way I will admit you have me pegged, I like a more relaxed riding position.


----------



## smithy (Jun 28, 2006)

That Mosso is certainly good value for money, but watch out if you don't like flex in the frame. I ran a very similar scandium frame for a couple of races this season, it flexed all over the place on the descents, and the bottom bracket area would bend about when powering. In the end I decided the weight difference wasn't worth it and switched to an 07 Zaskar frame, handling and power transfer were in a different league altogether. I'm 69kg. I can't say for sure if this is the case with the Mosso however.


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

bbtheory said:


> I owned an AZ-7 for a bit and it was a stiff frame that was an amazing value. Since Azonic is in USA and has okay customer service I would go with them. Azonic's graphics are removable leaving you with a flat black frame. See pic of mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OT, but can you give some feedback on that crankset? Stiffness info. especially would be helpfull.


----------



## Motomatt (Sep 8, 2007)

nrs_dave said:


> Found the thread, should have looked a bit further. You can always have a problem when you buy stuff from OS. I have heard that there is a frame called the AZ 7 by Azonic, whould this be a bettter option. Apparently it weighs the same is made of scandium and the price is also close. Comments


My AZ-7, 18 lbs w/o computer. 
Frame 1356gr ,
I love the bike so far.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*similar/same frame?*



Motomatt said:


> My AZ-7, 18 lbs w/o computer.
> Frame 1356gr ,
> I love the bike so far.


this frame looks very familiar to me.it could be a copy/paste of my winterbikes frame.

mine is a size M and weighs ca. 1350g if i remember right. pictured below a size S of the same frame. the gusset at the headtube and the rear dropouts seem identical as is the cablerouting..... and mine was cheap as well
a supersweet ride. i love it with the rigid fork.a little rocketship (15,5 lbs/7,5 kilos)


----------



## Motomatt (Sep 8, 2007)

nino said:


> this frame looks very familiar to me.it could be a copy/paste of my winterbikes frame.
> 
> mine is a size M and weighs ca. 1350g if i remember right. pictured below a size S of the same frame. the gusset at the headtube and the rear dropouts seem identical as is the cablerouting..... and mine was cheap as well
> a supersweet ride. i love it with the rigid fork.a little rocketship (15,5 lbs/7,5 kilos)


 Mine is a S, I want to try rigid but the race's I do are pretty rough:yikes:


----------



## nrs_dave (Feb 26, 2006)

I've decided to go for the Azonic AZ 7. It is the same price and weight and I believe that it will have better backing from the dealer, not to mention it looks better (after I remove all of the stickers) I should get it in the next week or so.
Has anybody built this frame up and what sort of weights are you getting?
Thanks guys for all of the imput.


----------



## pyromancer0318 (Nov 8, 2008)

hi folks. 
im about to buy a mosso.. a pangolin dual suspension frame.. 
what do you think?




















comments please.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

It looks heavy.


----------



## mtbnazmi (Nov 18, 2007)

Heavy and Made in China.


----------



## pyromancer0318 (Nov 8, 2008)

what do you think of the mosso pangolin?



















comments please. thaks.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

It still looks like it weighs a ton. You did notice this is the Weight Weenie forum and this thread was about the Mosso hardtail frame. 

That bike ain't going to be light. Looks like 39-40 pounds.


----------

